# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية >  مادة عمليات تخصصية للدكتور محيسن احمد محاسنة

## معاذ ملحم

مادة عمليات تخصصية / الدكتور محسين احمد محاسنة 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الوحدة الخامسة
تجميع،ضخ،ومعالجة النفط داخل الحقل.
المقدمة :
من البئرالى العوازلseparators of oil gas
وتستمرمن العوازل الى مجموعة خزانات التجميع الى محطات التخزين الرئيسية ومنها الى المصافي ،فإن النفط ينتقل بواسطة الاْْْْْْنابيب،من الفوائد لنقل النفط بالانابيب هي :
1-.ان النقل المستمرلا يتطلب الصيانة الخارجية ما عدا فقط اجهزة الضخ
2- ان نظام النقل بالانابيب هو نظام مغلق ومحكم ويستعاد فيه الفقدان
3-السهولة في الانشاء وتركيب الانابيب ولا يتطلب تركيبها جهدا كبيرا
4-انخفاض تكلفة النقل بالانابيب مقارنة مع وسائط النقل على اليابسة مثل الصهاريج
5- فترة النقل القصير oil transport vrry small duration
6- سهولة الاستخراج ووسائل النقل واستبدال المواسير ارخص ما يمكن وسهله واقتصاديه في العمل
1- النفط المفصول في وحدات الفصل ،يحتوي على رواسب وشوائب اكثر من الذي يرسل الى المصفاة
2- المعالجة تحسن من شروط التنقية المطلوبة من المصفاة .وإزالة الماء والمواد الصلبة بنسبة 1% من الحجم والنسبة القصوى للاملاح 6 كيلو غرام لكل لكل واحد متلر مكعب .
*2ــــ5 تصنيفات نوعية النفط* *oil sorting(guality)*
ان التركيب الكيميائي للنفط المستخرج يتغير حسب طبيعة المكونات بالاضافة الى خصائص المخاليط للمواد الهيدروكربونية ويمكن ان يصنف النفط على اسس معيارية رئيسية وهي :
ــ نوعية معتمدة على درجة حرارة التجمد
ــ كمية البنزين quantity of Benzene  للحصول على الرقم الالكتروني octane number بقيمة اكثر من   70 % او اقل منها ويمكن تصنيف النفط بعد ذلك الى الانواع وهي :
Type A-1ـــ No –paraffin  والتي منها تحتوي على درجة حرارة التجمد تحت (15) درجة Freezing temperature   والذي يقسم الى الانواع التالية :
*Type A1* نفط اوكتاني وزيتي حيث يحتوي البنزين على الرقم الاوكتاني اكثر من 70 % وزيتي
*Type A2* نفط اوكتاني وغير زيتي والذي يحتوي على بنزين ورقم اوكتاني اكثر من 70% وغير زيتي
Type A3  نفط غير اوكتاني وزيتي والذي يحتوي على البنزين ورقم اوكتاني تحت 70% وزيتي
TypeA4 نفط غيراو كتاني وغير زيتي والذي يحتوي على بنزين ورقم وكتاني تحت 70% غير زيتي
Type B نفط شبه برافيني ،والذي يحتوي عند درجة حرارة التجمد مابين (+19ــ -14) درجة
Type C (برافيني ) نفط برافيني والذي يحتوي عند درجة حرارة تجمد فوق (+20)درجة
كذلك يمكن وجود تقسيمات اخرى من خلال عمليات تكرير البترول والحصول على الشتقات المختلفة مثل البنزين ،السولار ،الكاز والزيوت ،ولاسفلت،وغيرها،بالغضافة الى احتواء النفط الخام علىالكبريت ،والبرافين:
5-3 الضخ ومعالجة النفط
يتم ضخ النفط من خلال الانابيب الرئيسية للحقل الى محطات التجميع المركزيةcenter station. وفي نفس الوقت فانه يمكن انتاج نفط مختلف في النوعية وكل نوعية يمكن ان يضخ بخط رئيسي منفصل في محطة التجميع يوجد لكل نوعية خزان storage يسمى بخزان الاوساخ او الشوائب sulugs storage
من هذه النقطة فان النفط يؤخذ ويدخل في اجهزة المعالجة treatement equipment  بشكل عام فان كميات كبيرة من النفط يتم معالجتها ولكل نوعية يوجد خزانان للشوائب 
الخزان الاول first storage  يكون للنفط الخارج من البئر والخزان الثاني Second storage  يكون للنفط غير النظيف والذي يضخ الى معدات المعالجة وفي نفس الوقت فانه لل نوعية يوجد خزانين واحد منهم خزان غسيل washing tank والآخر الذي يخزن فيه النفط بعد المعالجة والذي يتم من خلاله توريد النفط الخام وضخه الى محطات تكرير البترول Refinery station  .
وكما هو ملاحظ فان نقل النفط الي الخزانات المختلفة وهو كذلك وفي الوقت نفسه فانه يتم التسخين لدرجات حرارة معينه لغاية المعالجة لهذا السبب فان المكونات الخفيفة volatile component تتطاير evaporation عن طريق التبخير الىالهواء الجوي .
لكي يتم التخلص من المكونات الخفيفة فانه يجب اغلاق الخزانات واحكامها بشكل جيد ، 
بعدها يمكن جمع هذه المكونات الخفيفه وسحبها بواسطه الضاغطات Compressors  ونقلها الى معدات معالجة الغازات . هذا الاسلوب من العلمل يسمى بعمليات نظام النفط المغلق  Process Closed System Opration 
هذا المخطط لعملية التجميع , الفصل , حقل الماء الصناعي , الضخ والقياس كلها تشكل نظام مغلق والشكل 1 والتكون من الخزان 1 وهو خزان التجميع   Collection Storage وهذا الخزان يحقق ما يلي  : 
1.     تأمين حجم النفط المجمع ومعادلة حجم التدفق في الانابيب الرئيسية مع معدل الانتاج 
2.     يعتبر نقطه الوسط للتحرر من نوعية النفط قبل الضخ خلال الانابيب 
3.     يعتبر نقطة وسط لتحرير الغازات الداخلة الى السوائل قبل القياس والنقل في الانابيب الرئيسية 


1.     جهاز لقياس حجم النفط الذاهب في الانبوب وهو خزان للقياس مع جهاز اتوماتيكي Auotomatic  والجهاز الاتوماتيكي مرتبط بجهاز السيطرة على الحجم 
2.     جهاز منظم للتأكد من نوعية النفط من الخزان رقم 1 والذي يعمل على ايقاف مرور النفط في الانبوب وخاصه اذا لم يكن مطابق للنوعية 
3.     جهاز لتسجيل كميات النفط المرسل الى الانبوبة الرئيسية للتفريغ 
4.     جهاز اخذ العينات من السوائل لتحديد محتوى الشوائب والرواسب والماء في عيانات النفط المرسل في الانابيب وتحديد كثافة النفط 
في حالة ان مستوى النفط المرسل الى الخزان 1 والذي يصل الى العلامة المبينة L- 1   والذي يدخل الى منظم الضخ 9 
في حالة الخزان 1 يظهر نفط غير مطابق فان المنظم والكاشف يعملان على منع مرور هذا النفط من خلال الاجهزه الى الخزان رقم 5 . وفي الوقت نفسة فأن هذا المنظم يعمل كمضخه للتدوير Recirclirculation pump 
(10)  والذي يضخ النفط غير المطابق الى معدات المعالجه عندما يصل النفط النظيف في الخزان رقم 1 الى المستوى  L – 2  فانه تبدأ بشكل اتوماتيكي المضخه رقم 6 بأرسال النفط الى خزان رقم 2 للقياس وعندما يملأ الخزان رقم  2 الى الحد المؤشر L- 4  فأن هذا المؤشر يعمل على وقف مضخه الارسال وهكذا .












*4-5* * نقل النفط في الحقل* *Pumping and oil treatment* 
الانابيب : هي معدات اسطوانية مكونه من مجموعه من الانابيب وتربط ببعضها البعض لنقل السوائل 

1-4-5  الانابيب لنقل البترول يمكن تصنيفهل للوظيفه المربوطه بها :
1.     أنابيب داخلية auxiliaries pipe or intral pipe 
2.     انابيب محلية local pipe 
3.     انابيب رئيسية واساسية main & magisterial 

*أنابيب داخلية* *auxiliaries pipe or intral pipe* 
وهي مجموعة من الانبيب الداخلية التي تصل ما بين تجمعات الفصل separators  مجموعة العوازل الى الخزانات الى محطات الضخ ومنها الى محطات المعالجة ومنها الى الخزانات القياسية .
هذه الانبابيب اطوالها صغيرة ما بين عشرات الامتار وتعمل تحت الضغط المنخفض small pressure 

*انابيب محلية* *local pipe* 
تمثل هذه الانابيب جزء داخلي في الحقل وهي مصنعه لنقل النفط الخام من مجموعة العوازل الى مجموعة التخزين للنفط والغاز والعوازل مرة اخرى الى محطات الغاز والضاغطات . وهذه الانبابيب يبلغ طولها الى كيلو مترات وتحط ضغط متوسط 
(16 medium pressure K G F / Cm^2 ) 

*انابيب رئيسية واساسية* *main & magisterial* 
وهي مجموعة الانابيب التي تستخدم لنقل النفط والغاز لمسافات كبيرة من الحقل الى مصفاة التكرير ولها اطوال كبيرة الى عشرات او مئات كيلو مترات وينقل فيها الى مجمعات صناعية مستقله عن الحقل 

*2-4-5* * تصميم الانابيب وتصنيعها* *pipe construction* 
ان العمليات الرئيسية التي تظهر لأي مجموعة من الانبيب المصنعه هي :
 اختيار مسار الخطوط , حفر القنوات لوضع المواسير ودفنها , فحص الانبيب , عزلها ضد التأكل ووضعها في القناة المخصصه والاخذ بعين الاعتبار الطبيعة الجغرافية ومستوى الانحدار , الحاجة الى وحدات ضخ خارجية على الخطوط 
تركيب هذه الانابيب يتم من خلال تركيبها بشكل مستدير 
تركيب الانابيب بأستخدام عملية اللحام Welding  وخاصه للمواسير الداخلية والمحلية 
عملية اللحام تتم باللحام الكهربائي Electrical Wedling  او باضافة بعض المواد في منطقة اللحام .
تركيب الانبايب بواسطة الأسنان thread connection 

5-5  *ضخ النفط* *oil puping* 
في داخل الحقول النفطية فأن النفط النضيف او اللذي يحتوي على شوائب تجمع في مجموعة الفواصل لفترة قصيرة حتى تمتلىء الخزانات بشكل كامل وبعدها يرسل الى وحده المستحلبات للمعالجة حتى يضخ للخارج 
ان ضخ النفط بشكل يتم من خلال الخزانات سعة هذه الخزانات واحجامها تعتمد على 
1.     الكمية 
2.     النوعية 
3.     التخزين
4.     عدد الانبايب للسحب 
5.     احتمالية الحركة والنقل للنفط ضمن هذه الوحدات 

*6-5* * انواع الخزانات * *type storage tanks* 
يمكن ان تقسم خزانات التخزين للنفط وضخه بعد مجموعة من المعايير وهي : 
1.     تعتمد على شكل النموذج وتركيبة على وجه الارض منها خزانات على السطح on surface area   او خزانات تحت سطحية Underground , شبة مغطاة في داخل الارض semi underground او تحت سطح الارض ومطور Underground
2.     تعتمد على شكل التصنيع Construction form منها : 
الاسطواني العاامودي او الافقي Horizontal 
Cylindrical  الدائري الكرومي 
Semispherical sferic او متوزاي المستطيلات 

المواد المستخدمة في تصنيع الخزانات  , منها ( الصاج الفولاذي ) المقوى steel  كذلك الإسمنت المسلح ( concrete or cement ) 
1.     ان الخزانات المصنعه من الاسمنت المسلح تخدم لفتره طويلة حفظ درجة حرارة السوائل المخزنة والضاخه تقليل نسبة redce the losses fluid keep temperaure storage fluid  الاقتصادية في المواد economic in the materal كذلك هذا النوع من الخزانات له سلبيات لا يمكن فكة ونقله الى اي مكان اخر كذلك يجب قصره من الداخل بطبقة ناعملة من الاسمنت ليصبح غير نفاذ للسوائل . الشكل (2)  يوضح ذلك :
1.     النواع الثاني المصنع من المعدن – النوع الاسطواني العامودي والكروي وشبة الكروي ومنها الخزانات الاسطوانية الافقية وعداة تستعمل لضخ النفط في محطات الوقود ومحطات البنزين وتعمل تحت ضغط منخفض بمقدار 2-6 atm )(  وسعة تتراوح ما بين 20-60 m^3 
الخزانات الكروية تستعمل لضخ السوائل الخفيفه تحت الضغط وكما هو موضح في الشكل 3  ولكنها اقتصادية اكثر من النوع الاسطواني العامودي و الافقي 
ضغط التشغيل 6-9 atm  يوجد دليل للمستوى فتحة  وتحكم وكذلك اجهزة لقياس درجة الحرارة واخذ العينات وجميعها مركبة بأحكام .





الخزانات شبة الكروية تستعمل لخزن وضخ احجام كبيرة من السوائل تصل الى 10.000 m^3 وكما هو موضح في الشكل 4 

النوع الثاني المصنع  من المعدن -  النوع الاسطواني العامودي Vertical cylindrical storage والاسطواني الافقي Horizon tat storage , والكروي وشبة الكروي ومنها : 
2.     الخزانات الاسطوانية الافقية – عاده تستعمل لضخ النفط في محطات الوقود ومحطات البنزين وتعمل وتعمل تحت ضغط منخفض بمقدار 2-6 atm )(  وسعة تتراوح ما بين 20-60 m^3 
الخزانات الكروية تستعمل لضخ السوائل الخفيفه تحت الضغط وكما هو موضح في الشكل 3  ولكنها اقتصادية اكثر من النوع الاسطواني العامودي و الافقي 
ضغط التشغيل 6-9 atm  يوجد دليل للمستوى فتحة  وتحكم وكذلك اجهزة لقياس درجة الحرارة واخذ العينات وجميعها مركبة بأحكام .





الخزانات شبة الكروية تستعمل لخزن وضخ احجام كبيرة من السوائل تصل الى 10.000 m^3 وكما هو موضح في الشكل 4 

الخزانات الاسطوانية العامودية وكما هو موضح في الشكل (5)  وهي اكثر استعمالاً لخزن وضخ النفط وتصنع من الفولاذ والتنك والتي تلحم وسعتها ما بين 10-1000 m^3 







7_5 *حساب سعة الخزانات* *storage tank capacity calculation* 

هذه العمليات opertion تتطلب تحديد السعات لخزانات التخزين وعددها في اي حقل نفطي بالاعتماد على الدورة والية العمل التكنولولجي لهذه الخزانات . وهذا يحتوي على :
 تحديد كميات الماء الحر التي تنفصل عن النظام اثناء عملية الترسيب .

جميع هذه العمليات المنفذه لترسيب النفط في الحقل تمثل دورة تكنولوجية لهذا الحقل فترة الدورة يعتمد على اوقات هذه العمليات وهي :



































*2-5-8* *المحافظة على عدم تكون المستحلبات* 
واحدة من الامور التي يجب اخذها بعين الاعتبار ومهمة في قيادة الحقول النفطية هو المحافظة على عدم تكون المستحلبات في النفط المستخرج والمجمع في محطات ومن هنا فان المستحلبات لا تتكون في الطبقه ولكنها تتكون في المعدات تحت السطحية وعلى سطح الابار المنتجه من حيث : 
المكان والاسباب الاساسية لتكوين المستحلبات في الحقل .
ان العامل الاساسي الذي يؤدي الى تكوين المستحلبات في الحقل هو السرعه العالية لمخاليط النفط والماء من لحظة خروجها من الطبقة حتى ضخها الى الخزانات  والاماكن التي تظهر فيها المستحلبات للنفط هي 
1.     المواسير الانتاجية والمخاليط من النفط والماء والغاز التي تتحرك بسرعه كبيرة وخاصة في الابار في الانتاج الثانوي 
2.     Nossles of chrismastree  والتي تسبب في هبوط الضغط وخروج الغاز من المحلول والتحريك للمكونات الخفيفه 
3.     Pumping valve  في معدات قعر البئر والتي تتحرك بسرعه كبيرة 
4.     انابيب الخلط والتي تكون فيها السرعات عالية وخاصة عندما تكون المخاليط تحتوي على الغاز 

*الاجراءات التي تتم اخذها لكي نتجنب تكون المستحلبات :*
1.     لكي نتجنب تكون المستحلبات في الابار المنتجه نقوم بحقن مواد ضد تكون المستحلبات في داخل انابيب البئر بمساعدة مضخات صغيرة 
2.     لكي نتجنب تكون مستحلبات في رأس الانتاج نضع بعض المواد ضد تكون المستحلبات او الحقن بواسطة الماء المالح او تركيب فاصلة على رأس الانتاج لفصل الماء 

الشوائب السائله : يمكن ان تحتوي الماء الذي يكون مذاب في الاملاح المختلفه وهذه الاملاح تكون الكلورايد والكبريتات SO4  والكربوانات  Ca Co3  املاح الصوديوم Nacl  , Mgcl2   وتكيزها يتغير بدالة الطبقات الجيولوجية عند الانتاج 
نسبة الماء المالح تتغير من بئر الى بئر  ويعتمد على الطبقات التي تتواجد فيها وبنسبة حوالي 90% 
لمعرفة الطرق المطبقة  على تنظيف النفط من الظرورة بمكان معرفة الخواص الفيزيائية المتعلقة بالنفط الذي يحتوي على الشوائب مثل : 
الحالة الغروية المعلقة  والتي يمكن الحصول عليها من تشتيت المواد الناعمة والمواد الصلبة في كتلة المواد السائلة والتي تعرف بوسط التشتيت شرط ااسي وضروري لتحقيق هذه الحالة المعلقة في المواد المشتته ان يكون قطرها يتراوح ما بين 1-100 mm 
المستحلبات وذلك عن طريق خلط سوائل ( سائل - سائل )  مخاليط غير متجانسة وهي على نوعين  مستحلبات تنفصل بسهوله ومستحلبات تنفصل بصعوبة 

إعداد الطالب : فادي بني ملحم  / كلية الحصن الجامعية - هندسة البترول   :Smile: 
بأشراف وتدقيق : معاذ بني ملحم / جامعة عجلون الوطنية - محاسبة   :Smile:  :Icon32: :tim1e:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يسلموو  :11c8c40a:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا شكر على واجب ... ولو  هاد واجبنا  لحتى نقوم بمساعدة الطلبة في الابحاث والمواد   :Icon10:

----------

